# Homeowner shoots and kills 3 masked men in possible 'stand your ground' case



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/homeowner...ble-stand-181100245--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

"Then I heard somebody have an assault rifle. And it was a slew of shots that came out," neighbor Carlos Watson told the station."

Well to correct the misinformed witness, it was clearly a defense rifle, not a so called assault rifle.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

denner12 said:


> "Then I heard somebody have an assault rifle. And it was a slew of shots that came out," neighbor Carlos Watson told the station."
> 
> Well to correct the misinformed witness, it was clearly a defense rifle, not a so called assault rifle.


Do assault rifles have a "slew" setting? ("Safe" "Fire" "Slew")


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

denner12 said:


> "Then I heard somebody have an assault rifle. And it was a slew of shots that came out," neighbor Carlos Watson told the station."
> 
> Well to correct the misinformed witness, it was clearly a defense rifle, not a so called assault rifle.


+1


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law...dale-county-homeowner/cev6nkZvDVdzGBr2U04RzN/

https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/homeowner-shoots-kills-men-wearing-mask-deputies-say/986744589


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Everyone know's that AR-15's only shoot good guy's. The idea of someone using this terrible assault rifle to defend they're Family is absurd.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It still boils down to good guy 3 vs. bad guys 0


----------

